# hunting near roads



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

can anyone tell me how far away from a road you are allowed to discharge a firearm? regs are not real clear on this.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

They used to give a precise distance in feet (might have been 100), but they changed it to the current language of "It is unlawful to shoot from, on, across, or along a public road or highway".
So, I would say we are subjuct to thier judgement and interpetaion. Most cases would seem easy to determine. But if you were in a ditch or easment faceing and shooting away from the road it could be tricky. They may claim you were along the road. I would try and get across the property line (or easment) and face any stands away from the road. Hope this helps.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Its 50 feet


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

There is no given linear distance. If you are endangering or encroaching upon the roadway or its occupants, you are in violation. If you are *OFF* the pavement and gravel berm, and pointing away and not across the road, you are okay.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks guys. this was an argument i had with someone and was only able to find out what gptimes said. while having turkey dinner i brought this up and a relative was in a situation like this but was across the ditch before he shot. when the game warden came to his house to investigate the possible infraction due to a call from near by motorist. the game warden stated that as long as he was on the other side of the ditch he was legal. i'm still waiting for odnr to answer my email will keep you posted. i know its not standard practice to shoot close to the road but one day it may come into play.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I teach Hunter education classes and in personally speaking to the Division of Wildlife officers thay gave me the above info.


----------



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

hubtinbull you are exactally right, couldnt have said it better myself


----------

